# Should I buy a helmet?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been snowboarding for a long time and I'm considering getting a helmet. Can anybody give some advantages (besides safety) to wearing one? Ex. do helmets work well with headphones (I use my mp3 player allot on the hill), are they warm, comfortable? Good brands, deals? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

A helmet is never a bad idea. Even more so when it come to expierimenting in the park and stuff like that(ie: learning new tricks, bigger jumps, etc.)

There are a load of companies makeing good helmets, RED, Giro, Bern, Protec. They are plenty warm and some you can where a thin hat underneath. As far as using your MP3 player several companies have started to incorporate headphones into there helmets. My RED has headphones built in and they work great.

Trust me coming from someone who has knock themselves out while wearing a helmet its a good idea just to have one. You don't always need to wear it. But there are tiem and you'll know when where you should have it or wish that you did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, period. Its difficult to improve in snowbording without taking risks and getting seriously injured is never cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if you do not think you need a helmet, then you prolly do not have the brains to lose to necessitate one !


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just get one. doesnt mean you have to wear it all the time but its there when you need it.

i have a red helmet. its warm and comfy. no problems with wearing my ear buds with it. no need for a hat underneath even in the coldest weather. the only thing i dont like about mine is it creates some weird wind noise so it always sounds like someone is riding up my ass


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I decided to get a helmet this season only because I've hit the back of my head way too many times. 

Smith Holt Mythology for me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

carne_asada said:


> I decided to get a helmet this season only because I've hit the back of my head way too many times.
> 
> Smith Holt Mythology for me!


oooo that's a bombass helmet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

berg said:


> oooo that's a bombass helmet!


Thanks mang! $99 @ DogFunk! If you don't want all the cool designs, I think they have a matte white one for $69. :thumbsup:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

T.J. said:


> ... the only thing i dont like about mine is it creates some weird wind noise so it always sounds like someone is riding up my ass


so you wear your helmet in your bedroom? 



:cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> so you wear your helmet in your bedroom?
> 
> 
> 
> :cheeky4:


ZING!


bastard. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Dood it was a close choice between this and the RED Hi Fi. The Hi Fi fit my head just a tad better so it ended up winning. Super sick, super comfortable helmet though fo sho ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hows the sound quality with the red hifi?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the hifi, I think an 06 and it is great so far. Thankfully I have not really tested it...but it seems like it is of really nice quality and it fit my head great. Also it has vents to open and close which is really nice. I have ridden some pretty cold weather and have not needed a beanie either...Also my wisdom googles with a helmet strap fit it perfect...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

well saftey should be a big enough reason, last week I got a deep cut on my head from me falling after a jump and the person behind me flying over me and her edge cut my head. after that I know im getting a helmet.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

the vents that can open an close is it like you have to pull out liner? or with a switch it can open up like the giro g10 model


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kri$han said:


> so you wear your helmet in your bedroom?
> 
> 
> 
> :cheeky4:


HAHAHAH!!!!1


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

yes get one get a R.E.D. HIFI THERE ALMOST AS LIGHT AS A HAT and they have headphones built in


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

snoninja said:


> yes get one get a R.E.D. HIFI THERE ALMOST AS LIGHT AS A HAT and they have headphones built in


i cruise around town listening to my HIFI b/c my car radio doesn't work:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> A helmet is never a bad idea. Even more so when it come to expierimenting in the park and stuff like that(ie: learning new tricks, bigger jumps, etc.)
> 
> There are a load of companies makeing good helmets, RED, Giro, Bern, Protec. They are plenty warm and some you can where a thin hat underneath. As far as using your MP3 player several companies have started to incorporate headphones into there helmets. My RED has headphones built in and they work great.
> 
> Trust me coming from someone who has knock themselves out while wearing a helmet its a good idea just to have one. You don't always need to wear it. But there are tiem and you'll know when where you should have it or wish that you did.


I too have gotten a concussion while wearing a helmet... I don't even want to think what it would have been like without one 

:thumbsup: When I first got my helmet, I felt a bit like a dork, but now I love it. It has the built in headphones and keeps your ears super warm. I thought I would get crap for wearing a helmet and being a "panzy", but if you watch the people that ride park, a good number of them (at Brighton at least) wear helmets... I even wear butt pads and now some of the Demon soft body armor... 4 concussions, 2 seperated shoulders, and a dislocation will make you want to be as "protected" as you can be. No point in losing shredding time over wanting to "look cool" and not wear a helmet...


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

YoZUpZ said:


> I too have gotten a concussion while wearing a helmet... I don't even want to think what it would have been like without one
> 
> :thumbsup: When I first got my helmet, I felt a bit like a dork, but now I love it. It has the built in headphones and keeps your ears super warm. I thought I would get crap for wearing a helmet and being a "panzy", but if you watch the people that ride park, a good number of them (at Brighton at least) wear helmets... I even wear butt pads and now some of the Demon soft body armor... 4 concussions, 2 seperated shoulders, and a dislocation will make you want to be as "protected" as you can be. No point in losing shredding time over wanting to "look cool" and not wear a helmet...


i just when riding with my helmet the first time this week.. i already put it to use. i went off a 10foot kicker and in my landing was my friend laying there.. so i went toe side edge on the landing and couldent hold it rolled over and heard the back of my helmet digging into and scratching on the snow.. thank god i had it on. im still new in the park so i also realized it doesn't help much when you land on your face :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

YoZUpZ said:


> I too have gotten a concussion while wearing a helmet... I don't even want to think what it would have been like without one
> 
> :thumbsup: When I first got my helmet, I felt a bit like a dork, but now I love it. It has the built in headphones and keeps your ears super warm. I thought I would get crap for wearing a helmet and being a "panzy", but if you watch the people that ride park, a good number of them (at Brighton at least) wear helmets... I even wear butt pads and now some of the Demon soft body armor... 4 concussions, 2 seperated shoulders, and a dislocation will make you want to be as "protected" as you can be. No point in losing shredding time over wanting to "look cool" and not wear a helmet...


Congrats on sticking with boarding after all that. It takes some courage. Ive broken alot of bones from skateboarding and it has really got to me. I hardly ever skate now.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

mitchamus said:


> Ive broken alot of bones from skateboarding and it has really got to me. I hardly ever skate now.



What skateboarding has done to me:

-three broken wrists
-one broken thumb
-one chipped bone in eblow (I can still move it around)
-three broken ankles
-one splintered collar bone
-one coumpound arm fracture, with perminate metal rod (that was from motorcycle wreck)
-zillion sprangs, torn muscles, etc. 

"The only thing to fear, is fear itself." Keep skating. Just go slow at first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> What skateboarding has done to me:
> 
> -three broken wrists
> -one broken thumb
> ...


well at my age recovery time isn't is fast as it used to be. Its always in the back of your head which is not good specially when trying to support or family and needing to go to work everyday.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

mitchamus said:


> well at my age recovery time isn't is fast as it used to be. Its always in the back of your head which is not good specially when trying to support or family and needing to go to work everyday.


Yeah, I'm 29, I know the drill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

It only takes one nasty fall to make you want to get a helmet, or to seriously injure yourself. Granted, helmets don't protect against cervical spine injuries, but they will help protect your noggin! Don't even take that first chance and get one right away!


----------

